# Der Watbekleidungsthread



## Truttafriend (3. Mai 2006)

Angeregt durch diesen Thread fangen wir mal eine Watbekleidungsdatenbank an.

Immer wieder kommt hier die Frage "Welche Wathose, welche Watjacke oder was tragt ihr drunter.
Also postet doch mal was ihr bei der Silberjagd anzieht.
Dabei können gerne positive und negative Erfahrungen mit eingebracht werden.

Eingetragen wird z.B.
- Wathose
- Watjacke / Watweste
- Watschuhe / Watstiefel
- Handschuhe
- Watgürtel
- Unterbekleidung/Thermoschicht
_________________________________________


Wathosen

** Scierra Blackwater Pro ( in "Short" )* (Goeddoek)





Watjacken

** Scierra Nordura, im Sommer eine Orvis mit integr. Sicherheitsweste* (Goeddoek)



Watschuhe

** Scierra Ipac* (Goeddoek)




Handschuhe 

** Vision fingerlose* (Goeddoek)




Unterbekleidung/Thermoschicht

** Aldi Angebot* (Goeddoek)


----------



## goeddoek (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Der Watbekleidungsthread*

Tja - Tim, denn will ick mol anfangen:

- Wathose> Scierra Blackwater Pro ( in  "Short" )
- Watjacke / Watweste> Scierra Nordura, im Sommer eine Orvis mit integr. Sicherheitsweste
- Watschuhe / Watstiefel > Ipac
- Handschuhe >Vision fingerlose
- Watgürtel> ist in der Blackwater drin
- Unterbekleidung/Thermoschicht > ausm Supermarkt 

Ach,so - Erfahrungen > bisher ( halbes Jahr) seeeehr gut!
Bei der Blackwater finde ich gut, dass man auch 'ne "kurze" Länge kriegt > bei so um 1,80 und Schuhgröße 47 nicht einfach


----------



## hamburgerjung (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Der Watbekleidungsthread*

.....was taugt die D.A.M neoren wathose......fürn anfänger ?


----------



## Juletrae (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Der Watbekleidungsthread*

Wathose: Orvis Stillwater
Watjacke: Shimano Biocraft
Watschuhe und Gravelguards: Orvis
Handschuhe: Selbstgestrickte Wollhandschuhe mit halben Fingern
Unterbekleidung: 3 - 4 Schichten Thermounterwäsche und Fleecehose

Bis jetzt keine Probleme mit dem Zeug gehabt. Bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## smxllslxkxfxsh (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Der Watbekleidungsthread*

Dann will ich auch mal:

- Wathose: Cormoran Maxi (Die mit "Fishing Team" vorne drauf. Habe ich seit 2  Jahren, in den letzten Wochen exzessiv benutzt, dann Wassereinbruch durch einen kleinen Riss in der Sohle. Hab's mit Aquasure geflickt, hoffe es hält).
- Watweste: Geoff Anderson Zinga (sehr geil!), da drunter ne alte Columbia Winterjacke
- Watschuhe / Watstiefel: -
- Handschuhe: No Name Thinsulate Wolle, schwarz, fingerlos
- Watgürtel: Alter Wrangler Ledergürtel
- Unterbekleidung/Thermoschicht: Jogginghose, Trainingshose, 2 Paar Bundeswehr Wintersocken, altes T-Shirt, alter Pulli.


----------



## Gnilftz (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Der Watbekleidungsthread*

Wathose: Patagonia SST und Neoprenhose von Bare
Watjacke: Simms Guide
Watweste: Simms Mesh
Watschuhe: Scierra IPAC
Watgürtel: den von der Pata oder nen Neogürtel
Handschuhe: Simms
Unterbekleidung: Funktionsunterwäsche Tchibo, darüber ne Fleecelatzhose von Guideline

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## JunkieXL (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Der Watbekleidungsthread*

Wathose: Behr 5mm Neo (nach 5Monaten undicht)
Watjacke: DAM Modell 2006 (Super Watjacke)
 mehr nich


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Der Watbekleidungsthread*

Moin, 
dann will ich auch mal. 
- Wathose - Trul Inwader (4mm Neopren Latexbeschichtet)
- Watjacke - Cormoran
- Watschuhe - Abu Garcia mit Filzsohle
- Handschuhe - brauch ich nicht
- Watgürtel - Tauchergürtel *ohne* Gewichte 
- Unterbekleidung - Cormoran Astro Thermo und Helly Hansen Faserpelz


----------



## marioschreiber (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Der Watbekleidungsthread*

Na Tim, wenn du die Liste wie die der Ruten aufbauen willst, dann hast du dir aber was aufgehalst  !
- Wathose - Neo : Scierra "Tundra" / Atmungsaktiv : Simms "Freestone"
- Watjacke - Geoff Anderson
- Watschuhe - Scierra "Greyhound 
- Handschuhe - brauch ich nicht
- Watgürtel - NoName
- Unterbekleidung - Tshibo AA-Unterwäsche, HellyHansen Faserpelzoverall


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Der Watbekleidungsthread*

Hallo,

Wathose       - eine Scierra #q ,eine  Beer Collection "FlyWade II" #6
Jacke           - Vision Extreme
Schuhe         - RT Aquasave - sind o.k., fressen Schnürsenkel
Handschuhe   - Simms 
drunter         - B.Richie Fleeceanzug (waaarm) , Thermounterwäsche von Grube (ähnlich Ullfrottee), top!

Gruß
Dienststelle


----------



## Brumm (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Der Watbekleidungsthread*

Hi

- Wathose - Ron Thompson Crosswater
- Watjacke - Ron Thompson
- Handschuhe - geht ohne
- Watgürtel - Bismarck
- Unterbekleidung - Thermounterwäsche


----------



## Tüdel (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Der Watbekleidungsthread*

OK:

Wathose(n): BlueRiver (Askari) 4mm Neo+Titan+Fleece und atmungsaktive von Behr
Watschuhe: Korkers
Gravel Guards: Bare
Jacke: Columbia / Marine Pool
Weste: DAM
Drunter (atmungsaktiv):
1. Multifunktionswäsche von Tchibo
2. Fleecehose von Black Bear un Windbraker bonded Fleece (2 Lagen) von AWN
3. Fleecehose von Exori
Drunter (Neo):
1. Multifunktionswäsche von Tchibo
2. Nix
Handschuhe: Fleece-Fingerlinge von Eiger oder Odlo
Watgürtel: NoName

Alle verwendeten Austrüstungsgegenstände (insbes. Wathosen und -schuhe) sind 2 Jahre+ alt und immer noch dicht :q .


----------



## pepp-eric (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Der Watbekleidungsthread*

- Wathose - Kinetic Extreme (in kürze), bisher ABU Neopren
- Watjacke - Fenwick --> sehr gut
- Handschuhe - Sundridge Neopren/Fliess  --> gut
- Watgürtel - einfacher Gurt --> reicht
- Unterbekleidung - Fliesslatzhose --> reicht auch


----------



## nobel (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Der Watbekleidungsthread*

Moin moin,

- Wathose - Patagonia SST (jetzt auch im Winter !) vorher 5 (!) Jahre 
  Cormoran Neopren (schwitz/frier :-( )
- Watjacke - Behr "Enprotex" (günstig, praktisch, gut)
- Handschuhe - Fleece mit halben Fingern
- Watschuhe - paar Tage alter Behr Watschuh (leider am falschen Ende 
  gespart)
- Watgürtel - von der Patagonia
- Unterbekleidung - HH Multifunktionsunterwäsche + Ullfrottee 400er + 
   Baleno Fleeceunterhose - Funktionssocken (Falke) + Ulfrottee 400er

und immer ein paar warme Gedanken ;-)))) #h 


Alles im Allen bevorzuge ich seit einem Jahr, ob im Winter oder im Belly, die atmungsaktiven Wathosen. In den Jahren vorher war ich grundsätzlich feucht bis naß unter der Neoprenhose. Dies war fast immer Schweiss, den ich auf den gewaltmärschen zum Angelplatz verloren hatte.
Im Wasser fing ich dann schnell an zu frieren.
Der Preis der atmungsaktiven hat mich lange davon abgehalten eine zu kaufen.
Aber bei 3,2,1 .com, habe ich dann ein Schnäppchen gemacht |supergri 
Seitdem ich die Atmungsaktive trage, habe ich keine Probleme mehr damit.
Viele verstehen nicht, dass es in dieser "dünnen" Hose warm ist.
Bei der richtigen Unterbekleidung ist es aber sehr angenehm.
Ich wollte es erst auch nicht glauben, aber andere Boardies haben mich vor ca. 1 1/2 Jahren davon überzeugt.

Taucher machen es in den kalten Jahreszeiten übrigens ähnlich.
Ein Trockentauchanzug ist auch nicht viel dicker als eine atmungsaktive Wathose. Er liegt nicht eng am Körper an und man muss den richtigen Anzug drunter tragen. Die Luft die dann in den Anzug strömt bringt die notwendige Isolation.


----------



## mot67 (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Der Watbekleidungsthread*

- Wathose: behr moritz edition (neopren), vorher seahawk 3mal umgetauscht, ron thompson auch 3mal umgetauscht. 
- Watjacke: baleno atmungsaktiv
- Watschuhe: gummistiefel, sind an der hose dran 
- Handschuhe: brauch ich nicht
- Watgürtel: noname
- Unterbekleidung/Thermoschicht: helly hansen funktionsunterwäsche


----------



## gofishing (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Der Watbekleidungsthread*

- Wathose ==> Scierra Blackwater#6 
- Watjacke ==> Vision Extreme
- Watweste ==> Wird wenn endlich mal lieferbar ein Vision Mycket Bra (Tragesystem)
- Watschuhe ==> Guideline Streamwalker
- Handschuhe ==> damit kann ich nich arbeiten#c 
- Watgürtel ==> interiert plus einen extra
- Unterbekleidung ==> Aldi/Tschibo/Penny/Lidl etc plus eine Lage HH-Faserpelz drüber

TL

Ralph


----------



## snoekbaars (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Der Watbekleidungsthread*

Wathose: Tierra by Loop  (anno 1998, durchgängig Goretex, ohne NeoprenFüssle; selten benutzt daher noch dicht).
 Watjacke: Geoff Anderson (ne Grüne ... anno 1999).
Watweste: So'n minimalistisches MeschgewebeDingen von Scierra.
 Watschuhe: Simms, ganz neu und ganz groß, daher warm.
Handschuhe: Simms Fleece mit freien Fingerspitzen, aber nur wenn schweinekalt.
 Watgürtel: der Gurt vom Katzeklo.
Unterbekleidung: Aldi Funktionsunterwäsche und NoName Faserpelzhose; wenn kalt keine Faserpelzhose, aber dafür nen DickFleeceLongJohn von Scierra und noch die Fleecehose von Patagonia drüber. Epeditionswärmemerinowollsocken von Patagonia, Neopreninnensocken von Loop; wenig Beengendes halt (wichtig: 3 Schuhgrößen über normal).

 TL

 Ralph


----------



## küstenfan (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Der Watbekleidungsthread*

Wathose: Simms Freestone; Neopren: Kinetic Svalbard
Watjacke: Geoff Anderson MWS - gab's kostenlos von Fisch & Fliege  
Watschuhe: Chota
Watweste: Scierra SST
Watgürtel: NoName
Handschuhe: keine
Unterbekleidung: Fleecebüx von Baleno, Adidas Polartec-Pullover, Tchibo- Microfleece-Anzug, Tchibo Unterwäsche

TL

Markus


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Der Watbekleidungsthread*

Wathose: Bare Sport Wader
Watjacke: Scierra Expedition
Watschuhe: Scierra Greyhound
Watgürtel: ja, no name
Handschuhe: nein
Unterbekleidung: Fleece, no name


----------



## vaddy (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Der Watbekleidungsthread*

Ich auch...

Watjacke: Scierra Aquatex
"Weste" bzw. Chestpack: William Joseph Gear Bag
Wathose: Simms G3
Watschuhe: Vision Dual Track
Handschuhe: Simms Windstopper
Unterwäsche: Geoff Anderson
Funktionswäsche: Fleecelatzhose Loop

Außer der Scierra Watjacke, bin ich mit allem sehr zufrieden!
Bei der Watjacke haken die Reißverschlüsse, bei viel Regen wird's feucht drinne und die großen Brusttaschen haben "Belüftungslöcher" (sehr clever, bei hohen Wellen erstmal Fliegendose trockenlegen...).


----------



## Ulrich Köper (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Der Watbekleidungsthread*

Im Sommer:
Gore Tex von Orvis mit Fleecejacke von Patagonia
Im Winter:
Socken von Funktionssocken von Patagonia,darüber dicke Wollsochen aus Alpacka Wolle!!!
Waterworks Hose und Wathse von Aqua 5mm, fertig.
Watjacke: Guide von Simms.
Wichtig, am ganzen Körper keine Baumwolle!!
Extremfischen: Fußwärmer von Hotronic 3.5 !!!!#h


----------



## Rooster (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Der Watbekleidungsthread*

Moin,

Wathose: BlueRiver 5mm (Titanium / Fleece) / Filzsohle
Watjacke: B.Richi Winter / atmungsaktiv
Watschuhe: -
Watgürtel: no name 
Handschuhe: keine
Unterkleidung: HH-Microfaserunterwäsche, Tchibo-Thermounterwäsche, NoName MicroFleece Anzug, Klimasocken und Faserpelzsocken

Wem ein gelegentliches Umtauschen der Wathose nicht zu Umständlich ist, kann die 5 jährige!!! #r Vollgarantie von Askari unendlich ausnutzen... Meine hat 3 1/2 Jahre dichtgehalten und wird gerade getauscht.

Grüße, Sven


----------



## wombat (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Der Watbekleidungsthread*

Hi All,

Cap: Orvis
Brille: Poleriod
Jacke: Laksen
Weste:Comeran

Wathose:
            Gore tex:Scierra Blackwater Pro (Füsslinge)
            Neopren: Scierra Tundra (Füsslinge)
Boots: Scierra Springdale (Sohle:Filz/Spikes)
Gürtel: Haselgrove(Neopren)
U-Wäsche:Jogginghose mit lange Skisocken

G'day
Klaus


----------



## oh-nemo (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Der Watbekleidungsthread*

Hai Timsen #h 
...dann mal viel Spaß beim eintragen 



- Wathose - Patagonia SST
- Watjacke - Simms Guide
- Watschuhe - Vision und RonThompson
- Handschuhe - Billige Fleecehandschuhe 
- Watgürtel - Bismark
- Unterbekleidung - Atmungsaktive Skiunterhose,dann Fleece und Fleece und wenns Kalt ist nochmals Fleece
demnäxt noch Neoprenesocken.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Angelmann (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Der Watbekleidungsthread*

- Wathose: Patagonia SST (Simms Neopren back up)
- Watjacke: Patagonia SST
- Watweste: Simms smash
- Watschuhe: Patagonia
- Handschuhe: Simms
- Watgürtel: Neo, no name:q  
- Unterbekleidung/Thermoschicht: Patagonia, Loop und Tchibo


----------



## Fynn_sh (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Der Watbekleidungsthread*

- Wathose: Simms Neoprene gr. LL, war einmal gaaanz leicht undicht, habe aber sofort eine neue bekommen #6 
- Watjacke: Watjacke ist eine grüne von Ron Thompson für ca. 120€, den genauen Modellnamen habe ich leider nicht. Ist nach einer Saision leider ein wenig undicht im Ärmelbereich #d  
- Watschuhe : billige Snowbeewatschuhe für 10€ bei eBay, haben 2 Saisons gehalten :q 
- Handschuhe: Simms halbfinger Handschuhe mit Windstopper Membran, da gibts nicht viel zu sagen, außer: #6 #6 #6 
- Watgürtel: Simms, die Schnalle hält aber leider nur noch sehr unzuverlässig #d


----------



## Fyggi (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Der Watbekleidungsthread*

Hai,

na ich auch mal.....

Watjacke:  SIMMS Classic Guide     (neu, wenig benutzt, Kaputzensystem supergeil, Manschette nicht ganz so gut, da sie Feuchtigkeit ziehen)

Wathose:   PATAGONIA  SST  (2 Jahre, aus dem Angebot von R... H..ger) das erste Mal im warmen Herbst benutzt : genial. Hoffe, die Knie halten, da ich mich bei uns am Fluß doch des Öfteren mal im Kriechen anschleichen muss......)

Neoprenwathose:   VIKING   (jetzt 3 Jahre alt, dicht, vertrauenserweckend)

Watschuhe:  SCIERRA Ipac  ( 1 Jahr, bis jetzt gut, gutes Gehen)

Unterbekleidung: Laufklamotten, viel von Tchibo, ich denke ausreichend

Handschuhe:  brauche ich nicht


Mark


----------



## Nordangler (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Der Watbekleidungsthread*

Wathose atmungsaktiv von Lawson
Watjacke atmungsaktiv von Lawson
Watschuhe wie soll es anders sein auch von Lawson
Watgürtel ist inklusive
Handschuhe: Fleece ohne Finger.
Unterbekeidung: Thermo no name

Gesamturteil: Bin sehr zufrieden damit.

Sven

Sven


----------



## SEKT444 (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Der Watbekleidungsthread*

Hi, hier meine "Ausrüstung" :

Wathose: Ron Thomson (kein Neopren)
Watjacke: DAM

Mehr habe ich irgendwie nicht ;+


----------



## htp55 (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Der Watbekleidungsthread*

Wathose: Simms Guide oder Scierra Tundra, je nach Temp.
Watjacke: Simms G3
Weste: brauch ich an der Küste nischt, passt alles in die Joppe.
Schuhe: Simms Guide mit Filz & Nägeln
Unterwäsche: HellyHansen Faserpelz & Tchibo Funktionswäsche.
Handschuhe: brauchte ich bisher nicht, habe aber auch nur so scheiß Neoprendinger von Behr.


----------



## Karstein (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Der Watbekleidungsthread*

Wathose atmungsaktiv: Sølvkroken Series 2006 (integrierte Gravel Guards)
Watschuhe: Sølvkroken Series 2006 
Watjacke atmungsaktiv: Scierra Helmsdale und Sølvkroken Series 2006 
Brille: Shimano
Handschuhe: nüx
Unterbekeidung: Thermo-Fleecehose von a.w.niemeyer

Greetz

Karstensen


----------



## Truttafriend (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Der Watbekleidungsthread*

hier geht das weiter #6   klick mich


----------

